# Colnago fitting question



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, I know: get fitted professionally. OK, I did, and the dimensions I got from a Serotta fit cycle fitting are kinda weird: 

57 cm seat tube c-c with a 73 degree angle
55 cm top tube for my riding position with a 110 stem.

Good luck finding _that_ bike for less than 4500 custom build dollars!  

So, if I am looking for a used Colnago, I am thinking top tube first, worry about the rest when choosing stem, seat post, etc. I am hoping the shallow head tube angles of Il Maestro's legendary frames will help me fit onto a bike that seems simply too small on paper to fit my 5' 10", 35"-sleeve, Olympian Ideal of a body. [Please hold your applause until the end of the question.]

So, am I thinking right to be considering 56 cm Colnagos with their 55 cm top tubes, even thought their c-c seat tube dimension is only 54 cm? Is this gonna fit a normal seat post? Am I going to need so many spacers on the steerer tube that the thing will flex?

Help me, oh Experienced Ones!
Dino


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

5'11", 35" sleeve and I ride both a 57 and 58 Colnago (I have 2 of the former and 1 of the latter)

My free opinion is that you'd be fine on a 56 or 57 or 58. There is such a small difference between them that you'd be able to make it up between seat post height and stem length. Don't stress on the seatpost height, it's <1/2" difference between each size. It's not like we're talking about the seatpost extension on a compact frame.  


The 55.7 TT on the 57 might be just fine.


----------

